# Table levelling feet fixings



## Roboboyo (31 May 2022)

Hi guys, the floor in my workshop is uneaten slightly in several places, was wondering if there was heavy duty height adjusting fixings that I could install at various tables to get them to sit level?


----------



## Myfordman (31 May 2022)

You can buy adjustable "elephants feet" from standard part suppliers up to at least M12< or make your own from beefy bolts with welded on feet in any size you like.


----------



## DBC (31 May 2022)

Good advice above. When I took over my workshop there was a gorilla bucket filled with the following in the corner








They probably are a bit tall for a workbench but as I also have an uneven floor I have them underneath the table saw and jointer infeed and outfeed tables and and in a few other spots too.


----------



## Dabop (1 Jun 2022)

Myfordman said:


> You can buy adjustable "elephants feet" from standard part suppliers up to at least M12< or make your own from beefy bolts with welded on feet in any size you like.


That's what I had at a rental- obviously couldn't attach to the walls, so had free standing workbench, but the floor was rather unlevel to say the least (about 6cm difference along a 3m bench!) and the workbench I bought (secondhand) had 3x3 legs, all level...
I just drilled and tapped into the bottom of the leg, fitted as large a washer as I could and a 'locknut' and put some rubber cap feet over the head of the bolt...
Wind the bolt down until the table is level, tighten the locknut and bingo- level and stable...
Since I built the shed, I am building the workbenchs level to begin with lol (currently still a stack of lumber on the floor.... still doing the wiring atm lol)


----------

